# Seguimento - África 2009



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

*Nevão mata seis crianças nas montanhas de Marrocos*

Seis irmãos morreram em Azilal, no Atlas marroquino, quando o telhado da sua casa colapsou sob o peso da neve. Incidentes semelhantes mataram outras oito pessoas no país do Norte de África, que enfrenta um dos mais intensos nevões da história

As vítimas da tragédia de Azilal são quatro meninas e dois meninos, esmagados pelo peso do telhado e da neve. A mãe conseguiu sobreviver ao desastre, segundo informa a imprensa marroquina.

Outras oito pessoas morreram esta semana em vários desabamentos causados pelo peso da neve.

Segundo a Agência France Press, as zonas montanhosas de Marrocos continuarão a enfrentar intensos nevões até sábado, devido à instabilidade atmosférica e à massa de ar frio que também afecta a Pensínsula Ibérica.

In:Sol


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Vinte e duas pessoas morreram em consequência do temporal que fustiga Marrocos há uma semana, principalmente pela subida das águas do Rio Ued Beht (oeste) e pela derrocada de casas, informaram sexta-feira as autoridades. 
As cheias do rio na zona de Ghrab inundaram 2.252 casas e causaram estragos noutras 328, refere um comunicado divulgado pelo Ministério do Interior. Os telhados de 189 casas voaram e as autoridades locais tiveram de albergar 1.209 pessoas em centros de acolhimento. O caudal do Rio Ued Beht está praticamente estabilizado, salienta o comunicado, prevendo que a situação normalize nos próximos dias. Não obstante, na província de Sidi Kacem, a Norte, dado o risco de cheias no Rio Ued Sebu, as autoridades transferiram sexta-feira as populações ameaçadas.
Quanto ao estado das demais províncias do país, o comunicado informa que 220 casas, 50 delas de adobe, ficaram completamente alagadas em Taza (Leste) Fez (Norte), Larache (Norte), Beni Mellal (centro) e Chtuka-Ait Baha (centro). As Forças Armadas Reais enviaram para o local um importante dispositivo de apoio às equipas de salvamento, destaca o comunicado, e a Fundação Mohamed V para a solidariedade em colaboração com o Ministério da Saúde e o governo local, puseram em marcha uma vasta campanha médica em benefício das populações sinistradas.

Lusa


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Fev 2009 às 03:47)

Ele  há Invernos assim.
A neve acumulada na Cordilheira do Atlas é bem visível do Espaço:







[/URL][/IMG]

O frio neste Inverno  na Europa tem assentado arraiais mais na  longitude Oº, esquecendo latitudes e continentalidades.
Londres, Paris, Biarritz , Porto , Casablanca.
Parece que agora será a vez de Balcãs ,Itália, Grécia e Turquia.
Entretanto o Atlas marroquino tem a maior acumulação de neve dos últimos 20 anos...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

Estive ontem em Dakar, em serviço, e em relação ao tempo posso informar que estavam, cerca das 2h da manhã, 21ºC, uma humidade altíssima, não podendo contabiliza-la, mas rondaria os 100%, e algum vento...
__________________


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2009 às 21:06)

Turbilhão de células no norte de África.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2009 às 18:03)

Registo de Bissau uma noite de céu limpo, com cerca de 24ºC e uns 100% de HR, que faz com que assim que metemos o nariz na rua, ficamos imediatamente peganhentos e húmidos, como se estivéssemos numa sauna...
Terrível...


----------



## Bgc (4 Jul 2009 às 23:10)

boa noite. desde Zagora, junto ao vqale do Draa, em Marrocos, relato 48 graus de temperatura maxima e 25 de minima. Bastante trovoada, principalmente ao fim da tarde, em que estive em Ouarzazate.

Abracos Saharianos


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 18:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Registo de Bissau uma noite de céu limpo, com cerca de 24ºC e uns 100% de HR, que faz com que assim que metemos o nariz na rua, ficamos imediatamente peganhentos e húmidos, como se estivéssemos numa sauna...
> Terrível...



Essa é a temperatura mínima?
Ou é a máxima?

Acredito que assim seja, pois com essa humidade e calor assim, não é para outra coisa senão:


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 09:56)

No dia 16 deste mês, houve uma tempestade de areia, sobre o Mar Vermelho...

Eis a imagem de satélite da NASA:
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/9917/image07182009250m.jpg


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2009 às 11:20)

Mínimas de hoje e de ontem em algumas localidades do sul de África.

Dia 24: 

Frankfort Airport (Lat: 27° 16' S – Alt:1503 m, South Africa)
-10,1°C

Bethlehem Airport (Lat: 28° 15' S – Alt:1678 m, South Africa)
-9,5°C

Van Reenen (Lat: 28° 22' S – Alt:1680 m, South Africa)
-8,9°C

Ficksburg (Lat: 28° 49' S – Alt:1614 m, South Africa)
-8,5°C

Hosea Kutako Airport (Lat: 22° 29' S – Alt:1700 m, Namibia)
-6,5°C

Dia 25: 

Shaleburn (Lat: 29° 48' S – Alt:1614 m, South Africa)
-9,6°C

Hosea Kutako Airport (Lat: 22° 29' S – Alt:1700 m, Namibia)
-8,3°C

Vryburg (Lat: 26° 57' S – Alt:1234 m, South Africa)
-8,1°C

Barkly East (Lat: 30° 56' S – Alt:1819 m, South Africa)
-7,8°C

Bloemfontein/Hertzo Airport (Lat: 29° 06' S – Alt:1354 m, South Africa)
-7,3°C


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2009 às 18:25)

Dan disse:


> Mínimas de hoje e de ontem em algumas localidades do sul de África.
> 
> Dia 24:
> 
> ...



Minimas bem baixas


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 22:06)

MSantos disse:


> Minimas bem baixas



Bem o podes dizer...
Mas, afinal de contas, estão em pleno Verão e a latitudes médias/altas...


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2009 às 22:38)

Pedro disse:


> Bem o podes dizer...
> Mas, afinal de contas, estão em pleno Verão e a latitudes médias/altas...



Nesta altura do ano não será propriamente verão nessa parte de África e aquelas localidades também não se encontram a latitudes medias/altas.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jul 2009 às 09:35)

Dan disse:


> Nesta altura do ano não será propriamente verão nessa parte de África e aquelas localidades também não se encontram a latitudes medias/altas.



Aliás em Africa do Sul é pleno inverno mesmo


----------



## rozzo (30 Jul 2009 às 10:44)

Mas penso que são temperaturas perfeitamente usuais para a região em questão em pleno Inverno..


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2009 às 14:15)

rozzo disse:


> Mas penso que são temperaturas perfeitamente usuais para a região em questão em pleno Inverno..



Sim, deve ter sido um episódio relativamente frio, mas ainda longe dos mínimos absolutos dessas localidades.

Por exemplo, Bloemfontein/Hertzo Airport (Lat: 29° 06' S – Alt:1354 m, South Africa) teve, nestes dias, um valor mínimo de -7,3ºC e o mínimo absoluto é de -12,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2009 às 14:33)

Continua o calor em Agadir.

AGADIR AL MASSIRA (23 m - 30 19N - 09 24W)

12h UTC

*Temp: *47.1ºC
*Hr: *7%
*Vento:* 20.4 Km/h de NE


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2009 às 19:47)

48,7ºC de máxima hoje em Agadir.

Extremos de hoje:

24,8ºC / 48,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2009 às 20:52)

Dan disse:


> 48,7ºC de máxima hoje em Agadir.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 24,8ºC / 48,7ºC



Tem sido uma semana sempre com temperaturas altas em Agadir, vá lá que na cidade gémea de Agadir (Olhão) a temperatura é mais baixa.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 23:04)

Não deixa de ser interessante referir que Essaouira, uma cidade costeira de Marrocos, pouco mais de uma centena de km's a norte de Agadir, registou uma máxima de 25.0ºC, ou seja, cerca de metade do máximo de Agadir 

Tão perto e tão longe


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 23:19)

Pois, e mesmo Agadir está praticamente à beira-mar e tem penso eu uma média de máximas em Julho de 29/30º.. 
Normalmente está suavizada pelas brisas, a Nortada lá da zona 
Mas claro, ali tão perto do Sahara está exposta a situações destas.. Embora esta seja altamente extrema!


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 23:26)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, e mesmo Agadir está praticamente à beira-mar e tem penso eu uma média de máximas em Julho de 29/30º..
> Normalmente está suavizada pelas brisas, a Nortada lá da zona
> Mas claro, ali tão perto do Sahara está exposta a situações destas.. Embora esta seja altamente extrema!



Tens razão. É perto do Sahara mas penso que não será esse o ponto decisivo para estas máximas. Mais perto e sem a influência atlântica que Agadir tem, estão cidades do interior com extremo potencial como Marrakech, Ouarzazate, Zagora, etc. No entanto, têm tido temperaturas dentro da sua normalidade.

Agadir é um fenómeno à parte


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 23:32)

Bgc disse:


> Tens razão. É perto do Sahara mas penso que não será esse o ponto decisivo para estas máximas. Mais perto e sem a influência atlântica que Agadir tem, estão cidades do interior com extremo potencial como Marrakech, Ouarzazate, Zagora, etc. No entanto, têm tido temperaturas dentro da sua normalidade.
> 
> Agadir é um fenómeno à parte



Sim é isso, por estar à beira-mar quase, é quase sempre amenizado, então situações destas são mais raras, é preciso um fluxo de Este muito forte mesmo para matar completamente a brisa. Claro que as outras estações que referiste, estando mais longe do mar mais frequentemente têm situações destas, e Agadir nas menos vezes que as terá será sempre muito acima da média! 
Ainda por cima estando a baixa altitude, o ar já por si tórrido vindo de terra ainda mais aquece ao descer até ao nível do mar!

É mais ou menos como haver um Norte suficientemente forte para matar a brisa no Algarve, e haver um dia fenomenal como aquele dos 44º em Faro há uns anos.. Mas claro, ainda mais quente!


----------



## Bgc (31 Jul 2009 às 23:48)

rozzo disse:


> Sim é isso, por estar à beira-mar quase, é quase sempre amenizado, então situações destas são mais raras, é preciso um fluxo de Este muito forte mesmo para matar completamente a brisa. Claro que as outras estações que referiste, estando mais longe do mar mais frequentemente têm situações destas, e Agadir nas menos vezes que as terá será sempre muito acima da média!
> Ainda por cima estando a baixa altitude, o ar já por si tórrido vindo de terra ainda mais aquece ao descer até ao nível do mar!
> 
> É mais ou menos como haver um Norte suficientemente forte para matar a brisa no Algarve, e haver um dia fenomenal como aquele dos 44º em Faro há uns anos.. Mas claro, ainda mais quente!



Claro que não esperava máximas proporcionais às de Agadir, nas localidades do interior 

O que eu queria dizer é que, esse fluxo de Este que referiste, não está a provocar anomalia nas máximas das cidades do interior, apesar de também as atingir.

Mas, tal como referiste, a situação torna-se mais extrema em Agadir por uma série de factores condicionantes que estão reunidos


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 23:52)

Ah!
Não tinha entendido! 

Sim, no interior está normal. Pois então é exactamente isso.. A massa de ar em si não é nada anormal, é anormal é chegar tão a W, e além de chegar tão a W vir com ventos tão intensos que cortam completamente a brisa Atlântica ali na costa. E isso empurra a barreira entre as massas de ar (que andam sempre à luta algures em terra a uma certa distância do mar) para cima do Atlântico, aí está a parte anormal.


----------



## Bgc (1 Ago 2009 às 00:04)

rozzo disse:


> Ah!
> Não tinha entendido!
> 
> Sim, no interior está normal. Pois então é exactamente isso.. A massa de ar em si não é nada anormal, é anormal é chegar tão a W, e além de chegar tão a W vir com ventos tão intensos que cortam completamente a brisa Atlântica ali na costa. E isso empurra a barreira entre as massas de ar (que andam sempre à luta algures em terra a uma certa distância do mar) para cima do Atlântico, aí está a parte anormal.



Nem mais!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 08:56)

Em Agadir a situação de calor extremo já acalmou?

E gostava de saber se a máxima absoluta no Planeta também esteve relacionada com uma massa de ar extremamente quente(chegou perto dos 60ºC)!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2009 às 20:56)

rozzo disse:


> É mais ou menos como haver um Norte suficientemente forte para matar a brisa no Algarve, e haver um dia fenomenal como aquele dos 44º em Faro há uns anos.. Mas claro, ainda mais quente!



Mas a mínima é relativamente mais baixa do que quando Faro chegou aos 44.3ºC e teve uma mínima de 32.0ºC, de fenomenal é que não tinha nada.

Mais um dia tórrido em Agadir com máxima de 46.8ºC e mínima de 27.8ºC.


----------



## Bgc (1 Ago 2009 às 21:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas a mínima é relativamente mais baixa do que quando Faro chegou aos 44.3ºC e teve uma mínima de 32.0ºC, de fenomenal é que não tinha nada.
> 
> Mais um dia tórrido em Agadir com máxima de 46.8ºC e mínima de 27.8ºC.



A máxima foi de 47.1ºC


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2009 às 11:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas a mínima é relativamente mais baixa do que quando Faro chegou aos 44.3ºC e teve uma mínima de 32.0ºC, de fenomenal é que não tinha nada.
> 
> Mais um dia tórrido em Agadir com máxima de 46.8ºC e mínima de 27.8ºC.



Sim as minimas são bem mais suaves lá, tem bem maiores amplitudes térmicas!
Referia-me a situação em termos de máximas.. O princípio é o mesmo.. Até pode haver uma massa de ar muito tórrida, mas só irão haver máximas assim históricas se existir um fluxo do lado de terra forte o suficiente para quebrar as habituais brisas, tal como em Faro. E isso sim é bastante raro mesmo..


De resto penso que lá também já estará mais calmo?
Pelo menos ontem, apesar da máxima horrível de novo, vi que a meio da tarde o vento rodou para W e a temperatura caíu uns bons graus, sinal de vida da brisa mais fresca..


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2009 às 12:39)

Parece que este episódio já terá passado.

Esta manhã em Agadir a mínima foi de 21,1ºC e às 9h tinha 25,3ºC com vento de W.


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2009 às 13:13)

Foi uma onda de calor terrivel.
Segundo o wetteronline, a temperatura média das máximas para os meses de Julho e Agosto rondam os 28-30ºC. 
Nos últimos oito dias, as máximas estiveram mais de 16ºC acima do normal.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 21:04)

AnDré disse:


> Foi uma onda de calor terrivel.
> Segundo o wetteronline, a temperatura média das máximas para os meses de Julho e Agosto rondam os 28-30ºC.
> Nos últimos oito dias, as máximas estiveram mais de 16ºC acima do normal.



Uau...


----------



## Bgc (5 Ago 2009 às 16:59)

Boa tarde. 

Aqui por Cabo Verde (hoje, Santa Maria do Sal) registo 31.0ºC, com uma sensação de calor bem alta. A HR está nos 60%.

A água do mar ronda os 29ºC.

A mínima foi de 26.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 15:59)

Hoje em adragir, a temperatura rondava os 47ºC, pelas 14h!!!


----------



## filipept (7 Set 2009 às 19:02)

O Norte de Africa está com forte actividade. Espero que não me interpretem mal mas está lindo de se ver, isto em termos de animaç.ão, claro. (ver animação sat24.com 15:30 17:45)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 10:56)

*África Ocidental com quase 600 mil pessoas afectadas pelas inundações*

Mais de 592 mil pessoas estão a ser afectadas pelas inundações na África Ocidental, numa dezena de países, revelou hoje, em Dacar, um representante regional do Gabinete de Coordenação dos Assuntos Humanitários das Nações Unidas.
No Senegal, aquele Gabinete estima em 264 mil as pessoas afectadas pelas inundações em consequência das chuvas de Inverno das últimas semanas.* No Burkina Faso, 263 milímetros caíram na terça-feira só em 12 horas, segundo os serviços meteorológicos. *Morreram oito pessoas (sete na capital) e 150 mil pessoas estão desalojadas, refere o Gabinete de Coordenação dos Assuntos Humanitários.

© 2009 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A


----------



## psm (8 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Ajudando a noticia do Gerofil ponho também outra noticia englobando a Africa ocidental e incluindo Cabo Verde da onda tropical que veio dar na tempestade tropical Fred


ÁFRICA OCIDENTAL: 592 MIL PESSOAS AFECTADAS PELAS INUNDAÇÕES 
De referir que, hoje, o céu na Cidade da Praia esteve muito nublado em consequência de uma onda tropical que cobria o arquipélago. Na capital cabo-verdiana acabou por cair alguma precipitação ...

Dacar, 07 Setembro - Mais de 592 mil pessoas estão a ser afectadas pelas inundações na África Ocidental, numa dezena de países, revelou hoje, em Dacar, um representante regional do Gabinete de Coordenação dos Assuntos Humanitários das Nações Unidas. 

No Senegal, aquele Gabinete estima em 264 mil as pessoas afectadas pelas inundações em consequência das chuvas de Inverno das últimas semanas. 

No Burkina Faso, 263 milímetros caíram na terça-feira só em 12 horas, segundo os serviços meteorológicos. Morreram oito pessoas (sete na capital) e 150 mil pessoas estão desalojadas, refere o Gabinete de Coordenação dos Assuntos Humanitários. 

No Níger há cerca de 67 mil pessoas afectadas, no Benim 20 mil, na Guiné-Conacri 15 mil, na Gâmbia 8.700, na Mauritânia entre oito mil e dez mil, na Costa do Marfim cerca de duas mil e na Serra Leoa 1.500, segundo as estimativas adiantadas pelas Nações Unidas. 

Estas intempéries são consequência das alterações climáticas, com as chuvas de Inverno a serem muito mais abundantes do que em anos anteriores. 

PRAIA COM CHUVAS E RAJADAS DE VENTO

De referir que, hoje, o céu na Cidade da Praia esteve muito nublado em consequência de uma onda tropical que cobria o arquipélago. Na capital cabo-verdiana acabou por cair alguma precipitação acompanhada de algumas rajadas de vento nalgumas regiões, sem consequências de maior.






http://liberal.sapo.cv/noticia.asp?idEdicao=64&id=24833&idSeccao=542&Action=noticia


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2009 às 00:07)

*SECA: Conflito entre tribos deixa 24 mortos no norte do Quênia*

Em meio à tensão causada pela seca no norte do Quênia, 24 pessoas morreram e dezenas ficaram feridas em um conflito entre tribos nesta terça-feira (15), informou um parlamentar local. Segundo Raphael Letimao, o confronto entre as tribos Samburu e Pokot começou no início da manhã. "Boa parte das pessoas que morreram baleadas eram mulheres e crianças", disse.
Os combates entre tribos nômades da região que abrange o norte do Quênia, Uganda, Sudão e Etiópia é comum. Os ataques, porém, têm se tornado cada vez mais letais na medida em que os guerreiros adquirem armamentos modernos. Armas inundararam a região após os conflitos em Uganda, Sudão e Somália.
A seca deste ano diminuiu as colheitas, matou gado valioso e fez com que milhões de quenianos buscassem ajuda alimentar de emergência. Os problemas já atingem a capital do país africano, Nairóbi, onde o governo começou a racionar energia. Com os rios quase vazios e o encolhimento das geleiras das montanhas, não há água suficiente para fazer funcionar as usinas hidrelétricas.

G1

*Ameaças devastadoras no reino animal*

Vídeo

A “pior seca dos últimos 12 anos no Quénia” está a ter efeitos nefastos. Os elefantes estão a morrer de sede, enquanto os rios secam e os pastos desaparecem. Há cerca de 23 mil elefantes no Quénia e perto de 100 morreram só este ano. 
Mas os leões também estão ameaçados. De acordo com as autoridades ambientais quenianas, já só existem 2100 no país. Nos últimos tempos, o pesticida Furadan, usado pelos agricultores, tem sido fatal para os leões.

Euronews


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2009 às 16:31)

*Inundações deixam 150 mil desabrigados em Burkina Fasso*

Mais de 150 mil pessoas ficaram desabrigadas devido às piores inundações registradas em Burkina Fasso nos últimos 90 anos, que atingiram metade do território do país, informou hoje a organização humanitária Intermón Oxfam.
Em comunicado enviado hoje à Agência Efe, a organização indica que a Oxfam Internacional "iniciou esta semana sua resposta humanitária para atenuar os efeitos das inundações", com o início de medidas de urgência para "ajudar 15 mil afetados". As fortes chuvas e inundações causaram graves danos nas últimas semanas em vários países da África Ocidental.
Em 1º de setembro, a chuva provocou grave destruição em Ouagadougou, a capital do país, e as águas causaram a morte de cerca de dez pessoas e obrigaram mais de 150 mil a deixar suas casas na metade do país, segundo a nota da Oxfam.
"As medidas mais urgentes são proporcionar água potável, utensílios de higiene e infraestruturas de saneamento para as pessoas que perderam suas casas e que estão temporariamente hospedadas em abrigos improvisados, em escolas e outros edifícios públicos", afirma a organização humanitária.

G1


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2009 às 00:51)

*PROFUNDA SECA NO NORDESTE DE ÁFRICA - Etiópia: Pedido auxílio alimentar de emergência para milhões de pessoas*

O Governo etíope solicitou hoje à comunidade internacional auxílio alimentar de emergência para 6,2 milhões dos seus cidadãos, dado que a seca está a afectar profundamente todos os territórios do Nordeste africano.
O pedido de auxílio de emergência para uma parte importante dos 10 milhões de etíopes que estão a ser afectados pela seca, num país de um pouco mais de 85 milhões, foi feito numa reunião de dadores que está a debater o efeito da falta de chuvas em toda a região onde se situam a Eritreia, a Etiópia, o Djibuti e a Somália. O Programa Alimentar Mundial (PAM), das Nações Unidas, afirma serem necessários nos próximos seis meses o equivalente a 190 milhões de euros, para que o número de etíopes com fome não venha a aumentar, num país onde mais de um terço das crianças pesa menos do que é normal.
Num relatório que assinala 25 anos da grande fome que matou sensivelmente um milhão de etíopes, a agência humanitária Oxfam (conglomerado de organizações não-governamentais com base no Reino Unido) diz que a alimentação importada salva vidas a curto prazo, mas que faz pouco para resolver os problemas estruturais da Etiópia, cujo território é 12 vezes o de Portugal. O apelo feito é no sentido de os dadores internacionais prepararem as comunidades do segundo país mais populoso da África (a seguir à Nigéria) para conseguirem evitar os desastres ou para lhes conseguirem fazer frente da melhor maneira possível.
O mês passado a Oxfam calculara que 23 milhões de pessoas estão ameaçadas pela seca em sete países do Corno de África e suas imediações, desde a Eritreia ao Quénia.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

Imagens impressionantes de Tenerife, Ilhas Canárias.

Segundo a RTVE 104mm em 4 horas no Norte da Ilha! 
Caos no Norte da ilha!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

Imagens recolhidas hoje em  Valle de La Orotava (Tenerife):




Incrível!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2009 às 21:57)

Uauuu, incrivel.


----------

